# OBSESSION FEST ATL 9-19-10



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING
:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 31 2010, 05:43 PM~17058928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X64 :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGTIME (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raiders66 (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wish it was close to the city a lil so if people wanted to go cruise all clubs can llink up and ride out after the show


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

THIS SHOW BLOWS! :thumbsdown: 









































































JUST PLAYIN...I'LL BE THERE...AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll give you 3 dollars for admission, 2 for the hotel room, 1 dollar for 2 beers and a shot, 1 dollar for a burger and drank. or i'll slip 5 bucks in wgcmikes pocket for the whole package


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 1 2010, 08:22 PM~17071022
> *I'll give you 3 dollars for admission, 2 for the hotel room, 1 dollar for 2 beers and a shot, 1 dollar for a burger and drank. or i'll slip 5 bucks in wgcmikes pocket for the whole package
> *


hahahahahahah cheap gets what cheap does,,,NADA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Stephanie & I will be in town again for the show!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 2 2010, 10:05 AM~17075849
> *Stephanie & I will be in town again for the show!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN FORWARD TO IT FREIND!!!!!


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
> SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T

FOR THE BEST SHOW ON THIS SIDE OF THE WORLD!!!!!!!


WESTSIDE C.C CHARLOTTE WILL B THERE LIKE ALWAYS AND WILL B ON TIME THIS YR LOL


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 8 2010, 08:05 PM~17139033
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ssup snow :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

BAM!


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 16 2010, 06:17 PM~17214510
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


hope to see u there


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
> SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

SEPT 19TH,,,,OBSESSION FEST


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE....LOOKIN FORWARD TO A GOOD ASS SHOW......


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:wow: :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

Just looked up my drive time 5 hours so unique will be there if it's over 10 hour drive then I have to ask the wife for prmishion :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Apr 30 2010, 06:08 AM~17349584
> *Just looked up my drive time 5 hours so unique will be there if it's over 10 hour drive then I have to ask the wife for prmishion :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: C'MON


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
> SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 31 2010, 05:43 PM~17058928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 31 2010, 08:43 PM~17058928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

WE DROVE 9 HOURS IN THA RAIN LAST YEAR AND GLAD WE DID MET SOME GOOD PEOPLE WITH CLEAN RIDES DOWN SOUTH ROLLERS WILL DEFINATELY BE BACK THIS YEAR


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@May 4 2010, 11:12 PM~17392549
> *WE DROVE 9 HOURS IN THA RAIN LAST YEAR AND GLAD WE DID MET SOME GOOD PEOPLE WITH CLEAN RIDES DOWN SOUTH ROLLERS WILL DEFINATELY BE BACK THIS YEAR
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT SEPT 19


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: SEPT 19.2010 PLACE TO BE OBSESSION FEST :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT :0


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 31 2010, 05:43 PM~17058928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

wuz good art!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

all day long


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

i love atl


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

lowyalty will be there.......for sure


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

we'll be there again......last year was a blast at the motel and the show!!!!!!!see you fellas the 19th.. :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@May 9 2010, 09:54 AM~17434088
> *we'll be there again......last year was a blast at the motel and the show!!!!!!!see you fellas the 19th.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 31 2010, 05:43 PM~17058928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

Will be there again this year


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@May 17 2010, 05:45 PM~17519526
> *Will be there again this year
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
> SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 31 2010, 05:43 PM~17058928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## BIGTIME (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
> SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

TtT


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

What up peps


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Gonna try to make it this year. My baby finally made her way to GA!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jun 19 2010, 06:47 PM~17834634
> *Gonna try to make it this year.  My baby finally made her way to GA!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: HOPE TO C YAH THERE!!!!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

I amnew to ga just out sode of atl i will be there


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
> SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Dedicated CC will be there again this year for sure  

Anybody book extra rooms at the dandelion that they might not need? Aprently they are already sold out :angry:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

STYLISTICS fla will be there!!!!!!!! :biggrin: drove ten hours last year well worth the trip!!!!!!!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I STILL HAVE NOT BEEN


----------



## djdreams (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 26 2010, 05:43 PM~17894185
> *Dedicated CC will be there again this year for sure
> 
> Anybody book extra rooms at the dandelion that they might not need? Aprently they are already sold out  :angry:
> *



CALL mike so we can check it out for you..


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djdreams_@Jun 28 2010, 01:59 PM~17906574
> *CALL mike so we can check it out for you..
> *


just pm'd him, thanx homie


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 28 2010, 05:50 PM~17910284
> *just pm'd him, thanx homie
> *


GOTCHA CUZZO!!!!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jun 28 2010, 10:15 PM~17911089
> *GOTCHA CUZZO!!!!!!
> *


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

TTMFT !!!!!


















:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING
:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

roll call
ttt


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
> SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

TTMFT !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 31 2010, 05:43 PM~17058928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

thanx again Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jul 6 2010, 05:23 PM~17976181
> *thanx again Mike  :thumbsup:
> *


let me know if yah need anything homie!!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jul 6 2010, 10:59 PM~17977849
> *let me know if yah need anything homie!!!!
> *


will do, let us know if you guys need any help


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

THA NUMBER TO THA HOTEL IS 706-335-5183!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
HOPE TO C ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

TtT :worship:


----------



## raiders66 (Nov 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

tTt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

We ready


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

What's up O family!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 31 2010, 05:43 PM~17058928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt
t


> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jul 8 2010, 02:02 PM~17993253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

SEPT 19TH,,,,OBSESSION FEST BE THERE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

SEPT 19TH,,,,OBSESSION FEST BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

TtT


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING
:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0   


> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 2 2010, 02:00 PM~18208185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:0 :0 SEPT 19 TH!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## raiders66 (Nov 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 31 2010, 07:43 PM~17058928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mike... what was the attendance like last year? StreetSeen Magazine is looking at this event seriously.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:0 gets better every year,,generated about 650-750 people and around 250 cars,
turn out was great and always like seening new faces and cars!!!!! party at hotel wuz great to,,so come on out and be one of those new faces and have some fun on OBSESSION C.C!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Aug 9 2010, 09:21 PM~18269464
> *:0 gets better every year,,generated about 650-750 people and around 250 cars,
> turn out was great and always like seening new faces and cars!!!!! party at hotel wuz great to,,so come on out and be one of those new faces and have some fun on OBSESSION C.C!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PM me your contact info Mike...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 9 2010, 07:30 PM~18269603
> *PM me your contact info Mike...
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

OK, PM sent Mike


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Ttmft


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

WE GETTIN CLOSER


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MAN I AM NOT GOING TO GO TO THIS SHOW


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

HAHAHAH WOULDNT BE MISSIN ANYONE,,SSUP DIRTY


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 31 2010, 05:43 PM~17058928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

''O''  :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Stephanie & I will be out there again! It's coming quick! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 18 2010, 09:22 PM~18348971
> *Stephanie & I will be out there again! It's coming quick!  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


Yep to quick,,,ssup jae :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

tTt


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

Real close but we ready


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

OH SHIT, NEVER GIVE DIRTY A MIC AFTER HE JUST FINISHED A CASE OF BEER


:0 :0 :cheesy: :0 :0 


cEMeGxiDBb4&feature


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: looks like a good show!!!!!!!!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING
:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

RIGHT AROUND THA CORNER!!!!!!


----------



## djdreams (Nov 16, 2006)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
> SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


[/quote]


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt
roll callllllll


----------



## Prohopper64 (Dec 3, 2008)

BOUNDED C.C WILL BE THERE HOMIES CANT MISS O FEST HOPE TO PARTY HARD SAT NIGHT AT THE HOTEL HOMIES SEE U THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

25th STREET RIDERS will be there


----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Prohopper64_@Aug 26 2010, 02:23 PM~18413399
> *BOUNDED C.C WILL BE THERE HOMIES CANT MISS O FEST HOPE TO PARTY HARD SAT NIGHT AT THE HOTEL HOMIES SEE U THERE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: of course!!!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Aug 26 2010, 02:26 PM~18413425
> *25th STREET RIDERS  will be there
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ROLL CALL...KEEP ON,,,,,TIME COMING


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

streetlow mag will be there
and lowyalty cc


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

SEPT 19TH,,,,OBSESSION FEST


----------



## BIGTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

can't wait :naughty:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 31 2010, 05:43 PM~17058928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 1 2010, 11:22 PM~17071022
> *I'll give you 3 dollars for admission, 2 for the hotel room, 1 dollar for 2 beers and a shot, 1 dollar for a burger and drank. or i'll slip 5 bucks in wgcmikes pocket for the whole package
> *


I'll pay your way if you promise not to preach to anybody :cheesy:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

3 weeks away, can't wait


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 29 2010, 11:03 AM~18432296
> *I'll pay your way if you promise not to preach to anybody :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: ill split that cost with ya


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 31 2010, 05:43 PM~17058928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Aug 30 2010, 11:53 AM~18439904
> *:roflmao: ill split that cost with ya
> *


I'll put in on that


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

What up Jose,ROLLERZ ONLY KENTUCKY we will be there, can't miss another year , any other ROLLERZ going 2 this show? If so hit me up


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 1 2010, 04:17 PM~18463130
> *TTT
> *


Whats up Mike :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Sep 2 2010, 09:11 AM~18469397
> *Whats up Mike :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: wuz good homie,,hope to c yah tha 19 th,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 3 2010, 05:31 AM~18476785
> *:biggrin: wuz good homie,,hope to c yah tha 19 th,,,, :biggrin:
> *


I hope 2 :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 31 2010, 05:43 PM~17058928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## FLCOUPE (May 19, 2005)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS . COUNT DEDICATED IN.


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

see all yall at the show


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

ttt
:biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING
[/quote]


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
> SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING


[/quote]


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Whohahahaha


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

who ready for ''O'' Fest SEPT-19-2010


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

1 week away :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

TtT!!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 10 2010, 08:24 PM~18536529
> *1 week away  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


let the count down begin


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

see u boyz ttt


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

who ready for ''O'' Fest SEPT-19-2010


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

NOT COMING............


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 31 2010, 05:43 PM~17058928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
> SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

Commerce Ga is wet or dry city?


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Sep 13 2010, 10:30 AM~18554751
> *Commerce Ga is wet or dry city?
> *


Dry homie,,,but yah know anything possible


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Sep 13 2010, 10:30 AM~18554751
> *Commerce Ga is wet or dry city?
> *


Dry homie,,,but yah know anything possible


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 13 2010, 11:39 AM~18555231
> *Dry homie,,,but yah know anything possible
> *


Cool , so i have to get some beer on my way there


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

well the hotel is booked solid.... i was planning on going now i got the money to go and gotta find a room hahahahahaha aint gonna miss this one


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Sep 13 2010, 03:35 PM~18556237
> *well the hotel is booked solid.... i was planning on going now i got the money to go and gotta find a room hahahahahaha aint gonna miss this one
> *


come on homie,,,,


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

A few more days and I'm on a plane to the East Coast! :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Sep 13 2010, 01:35 PM~18556237
> *well the hotel is booked solid.... i was planning on going now i got the money to go and gotta find a room hahahahahaha aint gonna miss this one
> *


will get yah right homie!!!!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 13 2010, 03:13 PM~18557102
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
good lookin out "DOOZER'' :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 13 2010, 06:38 PM~18559018
> *A few more days and I'm on a plane to the East Coast!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHOHAHAHAHAHAHAH YES YOU WILL BE!!!!!SSUP MR.BUENO


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

quote=WGCMIKE,Mar 31 2010, 05:43 PM~17058928]

















:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING
:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

BIG FISH IS IN THE CASA :0


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

thats whats up   :0


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

yo...I can bring this stuff to the show if anyone is wanting this shit....


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=560899


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 13 2010, 10:26 PM~18559514
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> good lookin out "DOOZER'' :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie, can't wait to get there.....don't forget my pit pass :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

GOTCHA,,,


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

We ready


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 14 2010, 11:33 PM~18569999
> *   GOTCHA,,,
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

4 more days


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> > :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > ALSO PERFORMANCES BY:
> > SEAN PAUL FROM "YOUNG BLOODS" & CHINGO BLING


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

who ready for ''O'' Fest SEPT-19-2010


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

TtT


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Sep 14 2010, 02:39 PM~18565030
> *yo...I can bring this stuff to the show if anyone is wanting this shit....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=560899
> *


smoke one
\ :biggrin:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## BIGTIME (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

:biggrin: we got what u need YOGIS TIRE SHOP 770-317-8408


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop+Sep 17 2010, 11:59 AM~18590388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  * Das wazup, homie...! Hope yall get sum good pics @ the show *


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 14 2010, 11:33 PM~18569999
> *   GOTCHA,,,
> *


  * Was hattnin' lo....wish I could be there... *


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heading out in the am


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm fueled up and heading out after work tomorrow at 5pm...

560 miles on the GPS










anyone know of local car washes or a waffle house near the hotel??

I herd they get down like this in the ATL


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

leavin here in a few hrs..


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 17 2010, 10:12 PM~18594404
> *leavin here in a few hrs..
> *


see you there ninja


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 31 2010, 05:43 PM~17058928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

On the road now !!


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

FIRME ESTILO CC on site


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Sep 18 2010, 11:50 AM~18597847
> *FIRME ESTILO CC on site
> *


WHERE YALL AT, ROOM 143 HERE


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

Dedicated finally made it.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

hotel getting crowded,,,,, hell yeah


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

leaving tonight from fort walton beach fl  my first time going to atlanta


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Stephanie & I have been in town since yesterday and we've been doing photoshoots since we landed! We just got to the Dandelion Inn and its jumping! Make sure you come out to the show tomorrow!


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

Hell yea good show , nice meeting some of u guys fron R.O. n other club members , hope to party with u guys otra vez pronto!!


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 18 2010, 04:14 PM~18599270
> *Stephanie & I have been in town since yesterday and we've been doing photoshoots since we landed! We just got to the Dandelion Inn and its jumping! Make sure you come out to the show tomorrow!
> *


Nice meeting u homie!!


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice show Homies. Glad us GOODTIMERS were able to come out and support the show!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

is there a topic with pictures from today?

Please post link


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 19 2010, 08:16 PM~18606615
> *is there a topic with pictures from today?
> 
> Please post link
> ...


Thats what im looking for too... :dunno:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

quote=reglos84,Sep 19 2010, 09:41 PM~18606229]
Here's a few pics from today's show, enjoy












































[/quote]


a few pics from another homie, i think every one is just burn out from the sun. lol.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

a few i found on myspace. :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)




----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks to all that came ,,,,,,see you next year,


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE/CAROLINAS HAD A GREAT TIME LIKE ALWAYS AND CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YR FOR MORE GOOD LOWRIDING GET DOWN..

GOOD S N EVERYONE AND PUTTIN NAMES TO NEW FACES...

OBSESSION FEST 2010 TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EvoRIDES (May 28, 2010)

I took a few pics, let me upload 'em right quick


----------



## EvoRIDES (May 28, 2010)

Here's a few, I can post the rest tonight..


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 20 2010, 06:26 AM~18609488
> *Thanks to all that came ,,,,,,see you next year,
> *


x64


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

hop pics? 

i left a little early cause i didnt want my baby in the sun any more..and so i could conquer the 8.5 hr drive..


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 20 2010, 09:51 AM~18610743
> *hop pics?
> 
> i left a little early cause i didnt want my baby in the sun any more..and so i could conquer the 8.5 hr drive..
> *


Whats up bRO gusto en conocerlos :biggrin:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Sep 20 2010, 01:17 PM~18610925
> *Whats up bRO gusto en conocerlos  :biggrin:
> *



claro ke si homie..


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

i had a goo time


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EvoRIDES (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 20 2010, 11:16 AM~18611427
> *
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...rice/index.html


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

GOOD show Homies. Glad we were able to make it. Big ups to Obsession C.C. The GOODTIMES Family will continue to support to the best of our ability. Thanks for having us.


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK "OBSESSION C.C." FOR INVITING US AND SHOWING SOME SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY, YOU GUYS ARE GREAT HOSTS AND ALL HAVE SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES..... WE WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK ALL THE OTHER CAR CLUBS WHO SHOWED LOVE AND RESPECT!!...... WE HAD A BLAST!, NOW THATS HOW YOU DO A *PRE-PARTY* AND CAR SHOW!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EvoRIDES_@Sep 20 2010, 02:33 PM~18611593
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...rice/index.html
> *


thanks 
that is badass
love the colors


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EvoRIDES_@Sep 20 2010, 02:33 PM~18611593
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...rice/index.html
> *



dont think its the same ride..:dunno:


----------



## EvoRIDES (May 28, 2010)

More


----------



## EvoRIDES (May 28, 2010)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 20 2010, 09:51 AM~18610743
> *hop pics?
> 
> i left a little early cause i didnt want my baby in the sun any more..and so i could conquer the 8.5 hr drive..
> *


thanks for coming!!!!!!!


----------



## EvoRIDES (May 28, 2010)




----------



## EvoRIDES (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 20 2010, 12:50 PM~18612200
> *dont think its the same ride..:dunno:
> *



It is, the previous owner is a buddy of mine. The new owner put the 76 front on it, dros, wires, etc..


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

Some of Luis pics..................


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64+Sep 20 2010, 04:36 PM~18612551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah.. gotcha.


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

had a good time at the show i'll be there next year for sure bad ass ride's in ATL  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SargeistExisting (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey IIMPALAA, thanks for not posting pics of the same 5-10 cars. Nice to see a variety.
:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EvoRIDES_@Sep 20 2010, 04:40 PM~18612582
> *It is, the previous owner is a buddy of mine. The new owner put the 76 front on it, BAGS, wires, etc..
> *


Fixed




I would like to thank Obsession for everything they did this weekend and all their hospitality. Once again they put on a great show and Dedicated will be back next year again for sure!!!! Also, I am uploading all my pics now and will post them up as soon as I can


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

whose white 59?


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks to the Car Clubs that came out! We had a great time. Hope to see you all next year!!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 20 2010, 11:16 AM~18611427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is my fav.!!!!


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

i had a good time this weekend good food, good people and sexy ladys everywhere


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> i had a good time this weekend good food, good people and sexy ladys everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowtieclassic.com (Jul 12, 2002)

GREAT SHOW!!!

Thanks for a good time! Worth the trip for sure!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 20 2010, 07:29 PM~18614593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD MEETING YALL DOGG


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

Mad props to you guys!...I had an awesome time since we got there! We will definatly be going again next year!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Sep 20 2010, 07:34 PM~18614649
> *i had a good time this weekend  good food, good people and sexy ladys everywhere
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> obsession fest 2010


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

*hop pics? *


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Sep 19 2010, 06:43 PM~18606258
> *Nice meeting u homie!!
> *


Likewise! :biggrin:


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

had a great time guys...

thanks to all that came and showed support and thanks to Obession CC for puttin this on..




heres a lil youtube video I uploaded, had the DJ spin a 2pac mix while at the show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=






at 2 minutes or so it fades in...

2pac feat Jagged Edge
Str8 Ballin II
Dante OG Vibe

http://www.2pacremix.net/Str8_Ballin_II.mp3

enjoy!!!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Big ups to Obsessions for another great show. Loved the preshow party aswell. It's a definite go for next year. Hope to see you Ga boys down here on the 17th for our show!


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@Sep 20 2010, 05:34 PM~18614649
> *i had a good time this weekend  good food, good people and sexy ladys everywhere
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

CHECK OUT CAR CLUBS, FLORIDA ROLLERZ ONLY FOR ALL MY OBSESSION FEST 2010 PICS. THANKS. KENEKEN. :0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...290137&st=18900


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Put a post up on my web site with photos. Link in my signature.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 21 2010, 09:50 PM~18628451
> *Put a post up on my web site  with photos. Link in my signature.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

My pics here >>>>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=562226&st=0


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

ttt some good pics of the show thanks guys


----------

